# The "depraved banana" thread



## Matthias (Nov 28, 2008)

I just happened upon the "Depraved Banana" Thread from 2 years ago. It is located in LOGIN problems forum. If you have not read this thread yet, you must take a look. It had me in tears laughing...


----------



## tellville (Nov 28, 2008)

lol. Here it is:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f79/depraved-banana-smilies-16139/


----------



## APuritansMind (Nov 28, 2008)

Maybe the depraved banana's guilt caused a lack of rhythm, as in the lyrics from "Careless Whisper":

"I'm never gonna dance again
guilty feet have got no rhythm"


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 28, 2008)

I remember that thread.  That was a lot of fun.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 28, 2008)

worth revisiting!


----------



## Prufrock (Nov 28, 2008)

wow


----------



## turmeric (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, since my computer's been to the shop, the bananas dance. Go figure! Was it a second work of Gates? (Service Pack 2) Maybe it was actually converted this time, hmmm!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 28, 2008)

turmeric said:


> Well, since my computer's been to the shop, the bananas dance. Go figure! Was it a second work of Gates? (Service Pack 2) Maybe it was actually converted this time, hmmm!



Your computer now is the "good soil" in which banana.gif files may thrive.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Nov 28, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> > Well, since my computer's been to the shop, the bananas dance. Go figure! Was it a second work of Gates? (Service Pack 2) Maybe it was actually converted this time, hmmm!
> ...



Always be watching though. It could be that your computer is the rocky soil where bananas sprout quickly, but then wither when your PC gets hot. After all, you can't expect a banana to withstand persecution, can you?


----------

